# Several US troops dead after failed attack on ISIS



## Bleipriester (Sep 7, 2017)

A combined unit of US and Afghan troops failed to capture an ISIS position in the Nangarhar province in eastern Afghanistan. Several US soldiers were killed according to ISIS.

BREAKING: ISIS kills several US troops in Afghanistan during failed assault by Coalition forces


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 7, 2017)

I had been wondering why the liberal pussy down the street had his kids out dancing on the lawn.....


----------



## Camp (Sep 7, 2017)

Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 7, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> I had been wondering why the liberal pussy down the street had his kids out dancing on the lawn.....



Is that really the best way to react to the sacrifice of good Americans?  No politics please.

RIP to the soldiers fighting bravely while we relax at home.

These ISIS fighters will be sent to hell, one way or another, of that I am certain.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> A combined unit of US and Afghan troops failed to capture an ISIS position in the Nangarhar province in eastern Afghanistan. Several US soldiers were killed according to ISIS.
> 
> BREAKING: ISIS kills several US troops in Afghanistan during failed assault by Coalition forces



rejoicing in the mosques


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 7, 2017)

Why is the U.S. military still in Afghanistan?  ....   

There is nothing to "win" and the majority of the Afghan people want us to leave.  

It's just a waste of taxpayer money and soldier's lives. .....


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Why is the U.S. military still in Afghanistan?  ....
> 
> There is nothing to "win" and the majority of the Afghan people want us to leave.
> 
> It's just a waste of taxpayer money and soldier's lives. .....



I have no idea--------probably at the behest of Pakistan.    Neither Afghanistan nor Pakistan is worth
anyone's concern.    Both are shariah shit holes


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the U.S. military still in Afghanistan?  ....
> ...



of course-----it is true that  Afghanistan is a good place to set up  Islamic terrorist training grounds----
------Osama loved it


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 7, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I have no idea--------


The best and truest post you have ever made.  .....


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2017)

Camp said:


> Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.


Agreed, but it could be two years old and Bleip would still post it because he looooooves to read about dead American soldiers.  I'm looking forward to the day the BfV, Germany's "FBI", hauls him away forever.


----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2017)

RIP soldiers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

Camp said:


> Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.


Ya shouldn't have said anything and waited for his spin..........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Camp said:


> Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.





Ringel05 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.
> ...


Camp, most of the world does not have your date format. The date of the article is September 7th. Also, killed US soldiers do not appear in US media, are not even allowed to appear. Reports of fallen US soldiers are not in the US media at all. Americans simply do not die in war.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.
> ...


You lack of any objectivity. Who does not agree with you is anti-American and loves to read about dead American soldiers. You´re a moron. You and those alike are the main reason for America´s bad reputation in the world. You are a plague for the once respected country.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


In your case after dozens, if not a few hundred, anti-Western, anti-American, pro-Baathist posts it's easy to see your position.  If you want to call seeing that meaning I'm not "objective", fine.  You are currently free to post what ever bullshit you want. 

As for your penchant for loving to read about dead Western and American soldiers, why else would you post about a two month old tragedy other than to rub your hands together in glee?


----------



## Camp (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.
> ...


You are a liar or hopelessly misinformed and unaware of how things work here in the USA.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


The article is not two months old, as you can read. Also, my position is clear indeed: anti-terrorist.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Camp said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


You´re dreaming


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You posted a pro-ISIS source.  The article was, indeed, posted recently but gave no details other than an ISIS report, which you not only support but treat as the word of Allah.  

Care to translate?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.
> ...


They are in local papers and media where they came from..


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Being a free nation the parties of the Nazi's and communist are not illegal in the US, however they are watched and if they do anything wrong they are prosecuted..


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


It´s not pro-ISIS sources. AMN is basically a neutral sources. Of course, they prefer the Syrian government like everyone in his right mind. The article cited an ISIS claim. There is no reason to doubt this claim. Note, that my news do not primary must be in my favor. I have posted this news for you to know, that´s all.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 8, 2017)

Suicide attack strikes U.S. base in Afghanistan after military insults Muslims

A suicide bombing struck the U.S.'s largest military base in Afghanistan Wednesday, hours after an Army general apologized for dropping leaflets found offensive by many in the Muslim country.

An explosion rocked the entrance to Bagram Air Base, located near Kabul, causing a number of casualties. The attack, which has been claimed by the Taliban Islamist militant group, comes hours after Major General James Linder apologized for spreading images of a dog, which is considered an unclean animal in Islam, under a superimposed Taliban flag, which bears the words "There is no God but God, and Muhammad is the messenger of God." The phrase is an Islamic expression of faith known as the _shahada_ and comes from the Quran.

PRESS RELEASES


The OP is a Liar and pravda mouth for the muzzies.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I am regularly reporting about happenings involving US troops. Like this one, there were no casualties:
US Forces under fire in Syria


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Which makes you happy.................Happy when we take casualties..................

As you praise asshats.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Suicide attack strikes U.S. base in Afghanistan after military insults Muslims
> 
> A suicide bombing struck the U.S.'s largest military base in Afghanistan Wednesday, hours after an Army general apologized for dropping leaflets found offensive by many in the Muslim country.
> 
> ...


This is another incident. You posted it, you are celebrating the attack. That´s your own measuring...


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Stop bullshitting.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Suicide attack strikes U.S. base in Afghanistan after military insults Muslims
> ...


It is our most current casualties that have happened.........Not your BS propoganda.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We hear about all casualties of military personnel that die stateside in accidents..and the war zones..


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


AMN is the most reliable source.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 8, 2017)

You are a Proven LIAR.....................using old pics and videos of actions in places like gaza and saying it's in Syria..........accusing us of it.......

Your words are meaningless.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yeah, in local news. However, both current incidents in Afghanistan are not yet listed here:
United States military casualties in the War in Afghanistan - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> You are a Proven LIAR.....................using old pics and videos of actions in places like gaza and saying it's in Syria..........accusing us of it.......
> 
> Your words are meaningless.


Link to my posts to prove your filthy claim or keep it down.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a Proven LIAR.....................using old pics and videos of actions in places like gaza and saying it's in Syria..........accusing us of it.......
> ...


LOL

You know exactly what I'm talking about............

LIAR.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


No, I don´t know. In fact, its the other way round. New York Times and HRW have posted a pic of destroyed Kobani, claiming it was "Syrian barrel bombs".


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


MoA - Human Rights Watch Accuses Syria Of "Barrel Bomb" Damage Created By U.S. Attacks


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



It's a Baathist thing-------the two   BAATHIST KINGS of the past were   ----GAMAL ABDEL 
NASSER and  SADDAM HUSSEIN  -----I was still in my teens in 1967 with a mind that ABSORBED
information.    May of 1967----I had just completed "FINALS"----and aced all courses---from
Physics to Calculus, thru Organic Chemistry ---and the crème puffs ----like English literature and
german------then I began to ABSORB  ----"CRISIS IN THE MIDDLE EAST"  ----In following the news
I gave  EQUAL WEIGHT----to the reports coming out of  EGYPT (Baathist) and the reports coming out of
ISRAEL   and to the speeches and claims made in the televised UN general assembly proceedings that
went on ALL day----day after day.     I was credulous of ALL.    I was with a group one day (In June) and
someone yelled   "IT'S OVER"---------I said  "who won"? -------I had actually BELIEVED the statements
and reports of the  UAR people-----ie mostly  BAATHIST PIGS.   When the smoke cleared-----I began to
understand just what  BAATHISTS are-------and it AIN'T CREDIBLE.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Today, I read Nasser was pro-western but didn´t get something from all of the West and was forced to sign a treaty with the USSR.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Poor Nasser------he lost the war of 1967------must be because he had a jewish great-grandmother.  
        You are really out of touch,  capt blei.     ----btw-----Russia supported the BAATHIST "cause'---
        long before 1967-----The BAATHIST cause is not  "pro-western"-----but it is pro-chemical weapon. 
        Since  world war I------the ONLY PERSON TO USE NITROGEN MUSTARD GAS was the Baathist
        pig-------king of the UNITED ARAB REPUBLIC  (aka caliphate)   GAMAL ABDEL NASSER-----
        interestingly he dropped the miserable stuff on Yemeni civilians in the early 50s in support of the
        STENCH OF BAATHISM


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




capt blei's  response to the use of nitrogen mustard gas on helpless civilians women and
children in Yemen is   <<<GIGGLE>>>>


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Its the response to your nonsense.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 8, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I am regularly reporting about happenings involving US troops. Like this one, there were no casualties:
> US Forces under fire in Syria


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Why is the U.S. military still in Afghanistan?  ....


To kill the enemy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 9, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I am regularly reporting about happenings involving US troops. Like this one, there were no casualties:
> ...


Your new signature?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 9, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, but this one will certainly be in my signature when it happens.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 9, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> I had been wondering why the liberal pussy down the street had his kids out dancing on the lawn.....


Imagine what you'd be saying if Hillary or Obama were commander. Should we behave the way you did? Remember you weren't impressed Obama got bin ladin? Don't tell me Trump's not involved in the decisions? He's putting his trust in the generals? If this news is true sounds like we're back to Bush's wack a mole. Maybe Obama was doing the right thing


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Because you want to use it politically against Obama.

That's why we do this now. Because we know you would have. Because you did. For 8 years.

Why wasn't this botched mission all over the liberal media?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


 I didn´t know al-Qaeda terrorists have access to the Internet in Guantanamo. But nice work, quite funny. However, color of office is a crime and you will be prosecuted.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You're a liar and I'll buy you a $25 Gold membership and resign from this forum if you can prove I ever did such a thing.  

If not, you have to resign from the forum.  Deal?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm patient.  It's only a matter of time before that knock comes on your door.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


It already happened and they searched my "home" back then. I got 150 hours of community service although all charges had already lapsed. That about rule of law. My homepage aryianfighter.tk was not democratic enough but it generated many thousands of visitors (each one counted only once) including the BfV. Haha, I wasn´t even 18.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


As we've discussed previously, I think your day is coming for a much longer incarceration than simply community service and a night in jail.   The BfV are very good.   I'm sure after reviewing you and your website they've elected to use you as bait for more active terrorists and Baathist supporters.  With you as bait, anyone who you contact (or contacts you) can be quietly investigated to see where it leads.   

The BfV can pick you up anytime, so as long as you remain useful to them you will have a sense of freedom.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I am not linked to any person, group or organization. You have a wrong image of Germany, anyway. The BfV is not coming for shit but for political active opposition, be it right- or leftwing, Islamist or whatever. I am not previously convicted, a free man. Your position clearly proves that you don´t believe in American values and want to persecute anyone who doesn´t comply with your bullshit. Note, that my old page did not break any US law, not even German law besides some symbols and mp3s offered.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


How does that disprove you're being watched and/or used for bait.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I am not watched by state authorities, nitwit.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Because you just that good?  LOL


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You´ve got it!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


When I say YOU I mean YOU PEOPLE.  Every bad thing that happened to the military or BP oil spills or ISIS, you blamed Obama.  Not YOU personally.  I don't even know who YOU are.  YOU are nothing to me.  LOL.  But you people.  Lol.

By the way, I'm a new fiscal conservative so I care much less about the social bullshit we argue about.  I may agree with liberals positions but they fucked themselves by not getting out the vote.  So fuck them.

SO I was just explaining why liberals give Trump and Republicans shit when their missions failed.  We are always campaigning just like you.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...





Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




Ha ha!!!  This member (YOU BITCH) limit  who can go in and search your profile.  So if I wanted to go in and search all the stupid shit you've said I can't because you have blocked me.  Or you haven't given me permission.  So who knows what stupid shit you've said in the past.  You won't allow.  

Freedom of Information Act!!!


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Proving, for all to see, YOU are a fucking idiot.  I'll leave it to you to figure out if I mean you or just "you people". 

So are you going take the challenge or will you slink away like the spineless lying coward I know you to be?  Can you produce a single post where I blamed President Obama for the silly shit you listed?  

If you're going to personally attack someone, son, try doing it against a person who's actually guilty of the things you are accusing them.


----------



## miketx (Sep 11, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > I had been wondering why the liberal pussy down the street had his kids out dancing on the lawn.....
> ...


It's probably not even true.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


1) Obviously you're a fucking idiot who doesn't know how to use the general search function at the top right of your screen.

2) I've added you to the list of those I follow so you should be able to access my personal page; just to prove exactly what I already know.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Lighten up divine windbag.  LOL


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > I had been wondering why the liberal pussy down the street had his kids out dancing on the lawn.....
> ...



Well, the problem here is the very same people will be saying what you're say, "no politics please" when it comes to other issues, like the shooting in Texas. 

The other problem is that these soldiers are out there fighting for the rich overlords. Forget fighting for America, they're not doing this to make YOU safer, they're doing this so that rich people can get richer. It's sad, really sad that these kids are being duped into going and putting their lives on the line for this nonsense. But it happens and it is politics and you can't separate the two.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Translation:  _You are correct, DW. I'm a fucking lying piece of shit coward who can't back up the lies I made about you_.

No worries, Bobo.  You've proven several times before that you are completely lacking in character.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> ....The other problem is that these soldiers are out there *fighting for the rich overlords*....


Good grief.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 11, 2017)

And then again, maybe he doesn't!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 11, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Well since you disappeared from 2011 to 2016, who knows what the fuck you were doing and saying during the Obama years.  Probably out training with ISIS.  

So since you were MIA from 2012-2015 I can tell you that your right wing brothers and sisters here on USMB were blaming Obama for EVERYTHING.  Sunamis, 9-11, the BP oil spill.  Truly pathetic.

Ok fuck face.  If you can show me the dozens, if not a few hundred, anti-Western, anti-American, pro-Baathist posts I've posted then I'll leave.  Good luck finding that shit.  LOL.  You sir are the liar it turns out.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Translation: _ I still got nothing and, yes, DW, you are correct; I'm a lying piece of shit_. 

No worries, Bobo.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is from July 9. It is two months old. We don't keep the deaths of soldiers a secret here in America the way they do in Russia. Two soldiers were killed two days after your link was published. They were killed in a raid that killed a ranking ISIS leader and a bunch of other ISIS fighters. But again, that was two days after your link reports. Your link is dated.
> ...




No  mercy coming from the ISIS side      I see that Psalm 58 has the wicked gone wrong from the womb  and in Psalm 51 it isn't 'them'  by 'me'  who had a flawed nature 'from conception'  and 'from birth'  causing David to ask God to create a new and pure heart.   I hope God creates new hearts wherever he pleases and I hope that it pleases him to create many because mercy  would be like an oasis in the dessert

Psalm 51  - a broken heart,  a new heart  and the pleasures of God


----------



## miketx (Dec 2, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> And then again, maybe he doesn't!


I'm sure you know all don't you? Never seen a lib here that didn't claim to know stuff that they cannot possibly know.


----------

